
Stanford CS243: Web Security - feross
https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs253/
======
CryoLogic
If you are interested in learning web app security and can't get into
Stanford, consider checking out this book: [https://www.amazon.com/Web-
Application-Security-Exploitation...](https://www.amazon.com/Web-Application-
Security-Exploitation-Countermeasures-ebook/dp/B085FW7J86)

Covers basically everything a software engineer needs to move into security.

------
nbrempel
It’s great to see slides and lectures freely available. Thanks.

------
theagilecoder
Review of this course ?

------
m681
Lecturer is the guy who started the controversy about terminal ads in npm.

------
A_No_Name_Mouse
Why is this on the HN frontpage? Am I missing something?

~~~
austincheney
Perhaps people find it interesting there is actually a college course
dedicated to the subject.

I remember when I started at Travelocity in late 2007 that nobody cared about
security. If it couldn’t be solved with Spring MVC, cookies, and HTTPS then it
was the users fault. Marketing and media were the only concerns. We found it a
challenge just advocating for usability and accessibility. I remember finding
that interesting because I was doing information security as a part time job
in the army reserves at the time.

